# {RESOLVED}can't get windows 98 to load on boot???



## vikib (Jan 11, 2002)

I am asking for my sister who has a problem getting her system to boot up....it stops during loading of Windows 98.

first...we were getting info on system memory for her to update her from 32mg as she kept freezing. meanwhile she was getting a message on boot that said:

"WINZIP Self Extractor: Header corrupt, possible cause: Bad disk or file transfer error" when click on ok...her pc seemed to work ok..One problem at a time!

Now....when her system gets to loading Windows98....she gets the message on a blue screen...."Windows.....fatal exemption...OE has occured @015:00000013. Current application will be terminated. Can press any key to terminate current application (which is windows 98) or press ctrl/alt/del to restart (which starts this all over again)

She has a packard bell, 333 mhz, pentium pro processor, 512 cache mem, 32 mb SDRAM (which we were going to increase after we found out the mobo "intel MU440ex"),

questions: could that initial error be connected to why her system decided not to load???? Is there anything we can do to prevent an expensive visit to a tech guy or her need to go ahead and buy a new system??? She has data she wants to protect on the hard drive....

Any advice warmly accepted!!!!!

Thanks much;
viki


----------



## Gnosisless (Dec 17, 2001)

Try this for starters:

Start the computer in MS-DOS mode either by using a boot disk or by holding down the CTRL key as the computer boots. If you get a "keyboard stuck" error, try pressing the F8 key repeatedly as the computer boots. When you see the menu, select the option for starting in MS-DOS mode.

Once your computer is at a DOS prompt, type 

"scanreg /restore" (without the quotes) and press enter.

Restart your computer.

If this fails to help, the easiest thing to do is probably reinstall Windows 98 over the old version unless we can narrow down what is causing the problem and fix it. This will involve starting the computer as described above, and then choosed the option to create a boot log. This option creates a text file called bootlog.txt that will probably show where your computer is hanging. 

If you end up choosing to create the bootlog, copy the file to a floppy by booting once to create it as outlined above, and then boot again to DOS, put a floppy in the drive, and type

copy c:\bootlog.txt a:

This will put the bootlog file on the floppy, and you can bring it to a working PC and attach it to your next post.


----------



## vikib (Jan 11, 2002)

Hi.....thanks for the advice;

Unfortunately, the scanreg/restore did not work....the same loop occured, even tho I tried a few past logs...So....I did a bootlog....could not copy on to floppy, so this is the log:

"cannot find device file that may be needed to run windows or windows application.
Windows registry or system.ini file referes to this device file, but device file no longer exists.
If you deleted file on purpose, try uninstalling the associated application using its uninstall or setup program.
If you still want to use application associated w/ this device file, try reinstalling that application to replace missing file.

vredir.vxd
press Key to continue
"same as above w/" dfs.vxd
press key to continue
"same as above w/" c:\windows\system\vshinit.vxd
press key to continue (end log)

(rebooted to the same loop)

I gather that the 3 files: vredir.vxd; dfs.vxd; and \windows\system
vshinit.vxd are the ones that are missing or damaged.....and thus windows 98 won't boot up!

I checked over the disks my sister has and she only has the packard bell recovery cd (wipes everything off harddrive??); packard bell companion cd with packard bell library, windows 98 installation files, packard bell diagnostics. I put this in cd-rom and nothing happened...I was hoping to be able to just recopy the 3 above files to the c drive. I then found she had a win98 upgrade cd which she had made a start-up disk. I put in the startup disk and rebooted....I got a readme text that had info on troubleshooting windows problems. it has an extract.exe command that i gather I can use to get the files needed from Windows98 to replace those that are missing??????

My question (if I am on the right track) Can I use this extract.exe command to get the 3 files from the win98 update cd and put them on drive c: Is there a specific location they should go????
and this should not affect any of her current applications loaded or data saved?????

We are trying to save the data and applications on the system...I see that I can reinstall windows, but then all applications will have to be reinstalled as well which affects data saved....

I hope I am on the right track here......please encourage me to keep going or point me in the right direction!!!!! 
Thanks from a willing student!!!!! Step by step directions are greatly appreciated!!!!! 

By the way.....my sister is a blond which probably explains why I am doing the work for her!!!! LOL

thanks.....viki


----------



## Gnosisless (Dec 17, 2001)

First of all, this looks like a lot to do, but it really isn't. I've just included several alternatives....

I think the vshinit.vxd file is a McAfee driver. The other two have to do with Microsoft Networking. I'm not sure they will be the whole cause of your problem, but it's certainly a place to start.

Before you try extracting the individual files...

First, can you boot to Safe Mode?

On the menu you get where you choose MS-DOS mode, you can choose Safe Mode. (or press F5 repeatedly as the computer starts). If the computer will boot this way, do two things.

1. Uninstall McAfee VirusScan. Start / Settings / Control Panel / Add/Remove Programs

2. Remove the Client For Microsoft Networks. Start / Settings / Control Panel / Network. Highlight "Client for Microsoft Networks" and then click Remove. Click OK, and then click YES when it says "Your Network is not complete. Do you want to continue?" When it asks if you want to restart your computer, click YES.

3. If the computer restarts to the menu, pick "Normal". Otherwise, it should start in Normal mode. If it starts, you've fixed the problem!

Then you'll just need to go back to step 2, in the Network box, Click Add / Client / Add.

On the Manufacturers side, click Microsoft, and on the Network Client side, click "Client for Microsoft Networks". Have your Win98 CD handy; you might need it. Follow the prompts to finish the installation and reboot.

4. You can also reinstall McAfee if you want to. I personally have had a number of problems with McAfee, and their tech support is second to all, so if money isn't an object, Norton Anti-virus would be my choice (Or Panda).

If you can boot to Safe Mode, make the above changes, and the problem persists, my next suggestion will be to reinstall Windows (you won't lose anything on the PC if you reinstall over the old version without formatting). You'll still need a boot disk that loads CDROM drivers, as outlined below.

IF you can't boot to Safe Mode, you'll need a boot disk that loads CDROM drivers. Your Win98 boot disk probably won't do that unless someone customized it. You can go to CNET.COM and get The Ultimate Boot Disk for Win98 .

Download this program to a working PC and double-click it to run it. Have a blank floppy disk handy. The program will create a bootable floppy. (you can use this boot disk to help you reinstall Windows, if necessary later...Just boot with the floppy, exit the program that comes up, and then type X:\setup with the win98 CD in the drive)

Boot the problem PC with this disk. It should recognize the CD ROM drive and assign it a drive letter (probably X).

Put your Win98 CD in the drive.
Select More Tools from the Main "Boot UP" window
Select Get Cab Files
Press CTRL + C and then Y
Type XCAB98 dfs.vxd c:\windows\system
do the same for the vredir.vxd file 
If the files extract properly, you should get a "Success!" message.

Type Menu to go back to the boot disk menu, or just reboot.

I'd also do the Scan Drive For Errors option on the main menu of the boot disk, while you're at it.

Please write back and let me/us know how you make out.

BTW...your sister's not SO dumb...she's got you doing the work for her!!!


----------



## vikib (Jan 11, 2002)

Hi Gnosisless;
Well, this is what has happened so far...First....we could not boot in safe mode....so I went to look for a boot disk in cnet....couldn't find one???? i found another forum with questions for windows98 (not as great as this site!!) Anyway...my sister had a startup disk from a win98 disk which had the driver in to read her cd-rom.but...no menu on boot up window???? On the a:>, I put ext.....then it prompted me to list where get file (I put e:\win98) then prompted what to extract.(I put each of the files: dfs.vxd, then vredir.vxd) then prompted as to where to save (I put c:\windows\system)....then it went thru the cab files and stated was extracting and done!!!! So I know I have 2 of the three done...

I could not get the third file to extract.....not even from the mcafee disk. (unless I am to do something else??) I did try to reboot...it was still in the same loop. When I ran a bootlog, it only said cannot find device file that may be needed to run windows or windows appl....referring to c:\windows\system\vshinit.vxd. The other messagess I had before did not show up!!! I still get the blue screen...windows fatal error 0E @015:BFF8905. and still can't boot into safe mode.

Only that one problem left at this point to try to get windows up again. If that file has to do with McAfee....how do u uninstall inorder to boot up PC???? We can always reinstall McAfee after we get Windows up and running again. The main point is to not lose information she has saved in hard drive....

I also did a scandisk while on the startup floppy....it said all clusters/sectors are fine....no problems....

And You got me!!!!! she is not so dumb.....but if she asked the questions....u would think she was definately a blond!!!! LOL besides....I am learning alot about the workings of a pc so I can fix my own too!!!! 

thanks much for your assistance!!!!

VIKI


----------



## Gnosisless (Dec 17, 2001)

The bootdisk program is at the link I put in my last post, but you did fine without it, so that's great!

The vshinit.vxd file is probably on the McAfee disk in some subdirectory, but I don't think restoring it will solve the problem. Windows should boot into Safe Mode even if that file is missing or damaged. I thought the two Windows files might have caused a problem, but this one really shouldn't prevent you booting. 

The OE message occurs for a lot of reasons, and it is important to try to eliminate inexpensive causes first, BUT...this could be a sign not that you need to increase your memory, but that you need to REPLACE your memory. This error message sometimes occurs when your RAM is bad, so maybe the problem you were having earlier was due to failing RAM and not just low system resources.

Is there a PC shop nearby where you can take the RAM and have it tested? I would think most small shops would do this for free or for a very low fee. You could also just buy new RAM to replace the old, since RAM is pretty inexpensive these days and you were planning to increase it anyway. After the RAM is replaced, your PC should boot (of course, assuming this is the problem).

OR, you might want to try reinstalling Windows over the old installation just to see what happens. Boot with the floppy, switch to the CD drive, and run setup from the Windows CD. It will install and should keep your program settings intact. If this is a simple registry or file corruption problem, reinstalling will fix things, probably. If it's a RAM problem, it won't fix things, and the install may not even complete.

Then you could test the old/buy the new RAM and see whether it boots, and THEN reinstall Windows if it doesn't. What order you do things in kind of all depends on your willingness to get the RAM tested or buy new.

Don't worry about the data on the old hard drive. If worse comes to worst, you can always attach the old hard drive to a different system and copy the files from it to the other drive...then back them up to CD or whatever. Unless the hard drive fails, your data isn't at risk from all this. 

The bottom line is, I really don't know what the problem is at this point, but I'm highly suspicious of the RAM. My recommendation? Replace the RAM first if money isn't stopping you. You were thinking about it anyway, and it just might help. Even if we got the system going, if the RAM was bad, it could cause major problems to the files on the drive eventually.

Let me know what you decide, and if anyone else is reading this post and has any other ideas, PLEASE jump in and let us know.


----------



## Gnosisless (Dec 17, 2001)

I also found this troubleshooting article at Microsoft:
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q188867

Most of it does not seem to apply to you, but one thing they say is that a virus can cause this kind of fatal exception, and since you are having a problem loading a virus module...well, couldn't hurt to try to fix that vshinit.vxd file first.

If you want to try that, some kind soul on this board with both Windows98 and McAfee AV might be able to email you a copy of the file. I did find a copy at http://www.driverguide.com/ , but it was marked for Windows95, which might or might not be significant. Since anti-virus programs manipulate files, I wouldn't want to be using the wrong version.


----------



## vikib (Jan 11, 2002)

Hi.....

I already thought of that one file...vshinit.vxd. I went into my pc (I also run McAfee and Windows98) I found the file in c:\windows\system. I copied it to a floppy; started her pc with her startup disk; copied the file to her pc to c:\windows\system. It said file copied. I did a dir/p on that directory from dos and the three files that the bootlog said it could not find were there!

I did another bootlog....nothing came up. I still can't start the pc without the Fatal error 0E @015:BFF89057 coming up. (neither in safe mode)

I wonder if the problem has to do with that first error message (WINZIP Self Extractor: Header corrupt, possible cause:Bad disk or file transfer error) or if you are right that her Ram is bad. We are going to check with a local tech guy about getting at least 128 ram for her system and get rid of the 32 she has now (we already have specs on what her mobo can take). Maybe he can walk us thru how to install.....We will keep You informed.

BTW.....the tech guy first said that she needed to reinstall all of windows98 and tried to sell her a whole new system......I think one step at a time is also teaching us about the darn thing!!!! It is a good thing I am persistant!! Thanks for bearing with us!!

Viki


----------



## Gnosisless (Dec 17, 2001)

Bad RAM can cause all kinds of weird problems, and could be the cause of the WinZip error message as well.

Or, it could just be that whatever file WinZip was working on was corrupt. Happens sometimes with downloads. By the way, SDRAM should be pretty cheap. Check an online site such as www.crucial.com or www.kingston.com to see about what your memory should cost before you buy it locally.


----------



## Gnosisless (Dec 17, 2001)

You know, I just reread that initial post trying to make sure I hadn't missed anything, and noticed you said the WinZip error came during bootup.

I can't think of any legit program that would be trying to extract itself on startup.

Do you have a virus scanner available on floppy disk? I would imagine McAfee Anti-virus lets you create such a set. Make sure it's up to date, and scan that PC.

If the scan finds anything, btw, make sure you scan the floppies after using them, as they can be infected.


----------



## vikib (Jan 11, 2002)

Hi again!!!

I do have an emergency boot disk from my McAfee w/ system files so I will try that on her pc....Tho I believe we had not to long ago updated hers and scanned her pc??? but who knows.

That WINZIP error occured after windows booted and desktop was loaded before you could then go into any other program.

I did check crucial....they have the best price on ram....I think that is our next step! And while waiting for them to arrive...I will try to virus scan the pc...and before I put them away I will have my system check for viruses!!! Can't be too careful...

Thanks! We owe you!!!!!
Viki


----------



## vikib (Jan 11, 2002)

Hi,
Just thought I would give a quick update...

We installed a new 128 ram (left the 32 in) and the pc would still not boot. We took the 32 out and it still wouldn't boot...so the ram was not the problem 

As our last resort, using the boot disc to load the driver for the cd drive...we ran setup for win98. It installed and all programs that were previously on the pc were still there!!! All that worry for nothing!!

Now she has more ram and is back in business..

Thanks so much for your help!! Situation is resolved!!

VIKI


----------



## Gnosisless (Dec 17, 2001)

Glad it worked out for you, Viki! I love it when a plan comes together. 

Windows will almost always install over an old version and keep your old settings. A corrupt registry can prevent this, but even then, the programs are still there on the hard drive waiting to be rescued, so unless your hard drive itself goes bad, you can almost always save important files.

Congrats on a job well done!


----------

